# Stanley McChrystal: Listen, learn ... then lead



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/stanley_mcchrystal.html


----------



## KONSTANTINOS BAKAS (May 31, 2011)

GREAT LEADERS ARE GREAT BECAUSE THEY TELL STAGGERING TRUTHS IN A SIMPLE AND CONVINCING WAY!!!


----------



## Boon (May 31, 2011)

KONSTANTINOS BAKAS said:


> GREAT LEADERS ARE GREAT BECAUSE THEY TELL STAGGERING TRUTHS IN A SIMPLE AND CONVINCING WAY!!!



You need to provide an intro per the forum rules.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2011)

KONSTANTINOS BAKAS said:


> GREAT LEADERS ARE GREAT BECAUSE THEY TELL STAGGERING TRUTHS IN A SIMPLE AND CONVINCING WAY!!!


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2011)

You have more clip art than Batman has gadgets.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2011)

Any clown can have a huge clipart collection, only a true artist knows his inventory and when to use his collection to best effect ;)


----------

